# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 06/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Về miền Tây, xuôi dòng Hậu Giang chèo đò tham quan chợ nổi Cái Răng, vườn trái cây Mỹ Khánh. Đến với Phú Yên tham quan Tháp Nhạn, một ngôi tháp cổ của người Chăm đựơc xây dựng từ thế kỷ 11. Tham quan “thung lũng nấm” ở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ và Tòa nhà thị Chính thành phố, triễn lãm trưng bày nghệ thuật thành phố, khu phố Tàu ở Canada.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Mỹ Tho - Cần Thơ - Vĩnh Long*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmGiá tour: 1.490.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: Thứ 7 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe, thuyền tham quan, đò chèo và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn, nước dừa và trái cây trong vườnVé tham quan các thắng cảnh và bảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Liên Bang

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Phú Yên - Ghềnh Đá Đĩa - Hải đăng Mũi Điện*

Thời gian: 3 ngàyGiá tour: 6.890.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách (giá đã giảm 40%)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23/06/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Trần

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Istanbul - Cappadocia - Konya - Pamukkale - Kusadasi*

Thời gian: 9 ngày - 8 đêmGiá tour: 53.300.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 26/06, 26/07/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay nội địa và quốc tế, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch và visa Thổ Nhĩ KỳThuyền du ngoạn, vé xem ca nhạc và múa bụngChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hòa Bình

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Toronto - Niagara Falls - Ottawa - Montreal - Quebec - Vancouver - Victoria*

Thời gian: 9 ngày - 8 đêmGiá tour: 89.700.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 15/06/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế và nội địa, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch và visa CanadaChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: dịch thuật, hộ chiếu, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Carnival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## alonedevil

Em hiện tại đang làm đại lý vé máy bay cho tất cả các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế , bên em luôn hỗ trợ khách hàng tìm những chuyến bay hợp lý giá cả cạnh tranh nhất, bác nào có nhu cầu thì pm cho em nhé. 
 SDT: 0928.33.00.33 hoặc là các bác vào web htpp://vemaybayvietnamairlines.vn tham khảo na

----------


## alonedevil

Hè đến rùi cùng đi du lịch với MATA nha các bạn. Khuyến mại đặc biệt đầu tháng 6

----------

